# 15x15 heat press price



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I was just surfing and found a 15x15 heat press on hix for $594.00. Do Members get a 5% discount from this site? Does anyone know of any other sites with a better price?

Thanks!
Tshirt Chic


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Where did you find it?

There is a link to the left: "Preferred vendors, View offers".

In there, at the bottom of the page, if I remember from when I had to find it, there are the discounts.

After that, pricing them is footwork you'll have to do. I found member discounts, current sales, and any current free shipping promotions made big differences in price for the same model, so it's just a matter of checking what the current promotions are.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

It was on hixheatpress.com. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You're welcome, good luck, hope you find a great deal! I ended up going with an 11x15 press, suits my size as my market is youth, but I just looked back on one of the 9x12" presses I had considered in October, and the price from one supplier dropped like a rock, so you never can tell what's out there. Good luck.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Tshirt Chic,

I don't think we get a discount there, but if you look at Coastal Business we get a 5% discount there.  Oh, and free shipping!


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Chani said:


> Hi Tshirt Chic,
> 
> I don't think we get a discount there, but if you look at Coastal Business we get a 5% discount there.  Oh, and free shipping!


Okay I'll try them. Thanks.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

$594.00 for HIX 15"x15"? Was it swing or clam?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's a great price, but you need to keep shipping in mind. These things are HEAVY and shipping could easily go over $100.

Is this press a HIX Presto?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I got the Swingman 15" for $630.. that included shipping I do believe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It does look like it's the Presto from matching up the price given by the OP.
Presto Heat Presses


That site, hixheatpress.com, is put out by one of the forum sponsers, but they don't have a discount listed in the 'view offers'. It couldn't hurt to ask for one though.
Heat Transfer & Sublimation Info#


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is the link. The shipping is $54.

Alpha Supply Company: Presto 15 Heat Press


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, it's a little cheaper than Coastal with shipping, so I don't see a problem with it. 

HIX presses are good machines.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I'ts a Clam.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

talk with Coastal they may beat that deal as long as they can see what you can get it for


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Both are sponsor's so they know of each other. I'm with Mrdavid, find out. 

Imprintables will beat any printed price by 5%, but I didn't see this machine on their site, maybe a call to them to make sure they can't get it would be a good thing to check out, too.

If Coastal wants the sale, maybe they'll beat it. Nothing ventured nothing gained, good luck. 

PS: If you do used, there's Craiglist and Ebay. These things make their rounds through there.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, I'll contact them today. If they match the price or give me a better one, I'll post it to keep you all informed. Thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You're welcome! Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> You're welcome! Fingers are crossed for you!


I went on to coastals site and it was $641 for the same heatpress. That minus the 5% it should be around $609.00 with free shipping. I think we have a winner!!!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

See I know if you went there you would save more LOL


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Darn! How did I forget their discount!

Sorry, I should have mentioned that right away. 

You'll be happy with Coastal's service. That's where we bought our HIX press.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheers, everyone! It's great when it all pulls together like this and there's good news to be had.

Have a great day!

tshirt Chic - enjoy that new press and many years of happy pressing. Are you doing inkjet? Maybe get some of that Jetprosofstretch from them at the same time, if you are. See if you can save shipping.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I see that they have paper too. I see something called Sofstrech for inkjet. I currently use something called Transjet II it comes from Boo-z. But I get it from a wholesaler close to where I live because it's convient but I would love a stretchy or no hand feel. 

I also use my paper for wooden plaques and charm bracelets and tote bags. I know I may need a different paper for each one but I would like a better t-shirt paper for my shirts.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Jet-Pro SofStretch is the best paper available right now. 

GREAT color retension, no matter your washing conditions, and excellent hand once it's been washed.  It's a little rough (hot-peel) or rubbery (cold-peel), but that goes away after washing. 

If you cold-peel, your shirt NEEDS to be washed in HOT water for it's first wash, otherwise it will crack horribly.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I always hot peel, I love th look. Sometimes I go back over it with a teflon sheet to give it a little shine.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, ladies, please read on. I just found this info for someone else, we are working on transferring onto leather. Guess what? Jetpro, the answer was under my fingertips for days, and I didn't realize it. It may be possible to use with wood. I feel the mad scientist waking up again! Who's up for fun? Possibly a new thread titled: "Other uses for Jetpro". See the part in red:

From Coastal's site:

Detailed Description *JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper*

Click here to watch a YouTube video about Jet-Pro SofStretch! 

Building on Neenah Paper's reputation for inkjet printable transfer papers, Neenah has studied the market and defined the opportunities to improve their products.

_JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper_ is a new product using the newest technology. It was created to combine the look and feel of screen printing with the ease of desktop printing.
The new product has excellent hand for cotton, poly and blends. 
The colors are vivid and the coating holds ink for maximum color saturation. 
The product has great washability. The hand actually improves with washing. Fifteen or more washes with good color retention and no bursts or cracks are expected. 
*This is our first product for both hot and cold peel.*

In addition, JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper works with almost any ink jet printer, even the very inexpensive models. *It can be used on sweatshirts, leather, veneers and many other surfaces.* This product is designed for light color fabrics and can be used by both the commercial shirt producer and as an easy-to-use product in art studios and cottage industries.



*** Sorry for this small print, it got caught up in Coastal's font. *

*What do you guys think? I think I may get out my old leather sneaks. tshirt Chic, would you be into doing a wooden plaque if you take the Jetpro plunge? *


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

tshirt Chic said:


> I always hot peel, I love th look. Sometimes I go back over it with a teflon sheet to give it a little shine.


I usually do, too. The only thing about JPSS that I don't like, tho, is that when you hot-peel it, sometimes a little bit of your design might lift a little and you could end up with little holes in it. I decided to try cold-peeling this paper, and it's PERFECT transfers EVERY time. 

Most people will still hot-peel it. I just thought I'd post my results with cold-peeling it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's great to know, Kelly!!! 

Notice the link to Lou's video in their product listing, too?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, right, a little scary, too, now I find my imagination is starting to wander and take me with it!! What do you think? I want to look up veneer and see what the includes. Maybe we could get a little more in the market of what sub dye can offer, but using pigment and Jetpro.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder how it would feel on other substrates... 

It wouldn't be as smooth as dyesub, but it might have some really neat uses!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah.... that's what I'm thinking. I wonder what Jetpro is going to end up on. I think a good sealer might be in order.

tshirt Chic, when you do your wooden plaques, are you doing them in sub dye? I'm not sure I caught what method you use.

If you are using pigment, are you sealing the plaques with anything?


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are a few sample of wooden plaques a charm bracelet and a tote bag. I used Transjet II for the plaques and tote and the onestep opaque for the charm bracelet.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I press them with the transfer and polish it with Mosh pod.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. It is amazing you can press the charm bracelet. Thank you very much for the pics. I will look up Mosh pod.

Do you think Mosh pod would work to seal a leather sneaker?

PS: I love the way you cut the photo into the word MOM.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

The moshpod is for the shine and glow. I don't know it it will seal sneakers. I have done white canvas shoes and they came out good too. But I didn't seal it with anything.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kelly...how are you going to heat press a sneaker?? I will be experimenting with hoxfix rhinestones on sneakers...maybe this weekend..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Kelly...how are you going to heat press a sneaker?? I will be experimenting with hoxfix rhinestones on sneakers...maybe this weekend..


Wellll, I'm not quite sure, that's part of the experiment. My first plan is to stuff it full of mouse pads for stablity, and hope I can reach an imprintable area without seams getting in the way, while fashioning something to hold it in the proper position. Next, if plan A fails, I was thinking to try a hand iron if I can't get to it with the press.

How are you planning the stones?


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I used a regular iron no steam to do the shoes I've done.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, tshirt Chic, I just thought to ask you about the canvas sneaks you did. Sorry, my mind is already elsewhere. I have to go and I'm thinking of that already. 

Be back later to check in. Thanks for mentioning the other work you do, t-chic, it really helped spur this to another level. You, as well as Stix, the leather shoe guy. I wouldn't have been digging for more info without you guys. Thanks.


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------

